# Pricing for Dance Studio?



## delizo23 (May 10, 2010)

i have a pricing question, what do you suggest?

3 different dance instructors need solo headshots of each, for their dance studio. also, they want me to take like 20-30 shots of them teaching their  classes. they would make a poster for display in the fron of their studio, with the shots i take. also, the car ride is like 45 min each way. and each shoot would be on 3 different days. the teachers teach different genres of dance, ballet, hiphop, and modern. how much should i charge for that? i need separate prices, one with just the headshots of the teachers, and one of the shots of them teach the class?

i would bring all my lighting equipment

here is a sample shoot that i previously did for free, because they are my dance studio, i breakdance.

www.joshchiu.com/indaclutch

i would probably deliver these kind of photos.

please, let me know what you think!


----------



## KmH (May 10, 2010)

What is your CODB and COGS?

One invoice or 3 invoices?

How are they going to use the 20-30 of them teaching class, online? Will they use the headshots online? If so, how many monthly hits on the web site?

Ok, I'm back. A client came in late to pickup her images.

Cost-of-doing-business, CODB. Cost-of-goods-sold, COGS.

Pricing isn't something just snatched out of thin air. You have to charge much more than what it costs you. 

Visit www.asmp.com . That's the web site for the American Society of Media Photographers. On the left side of the page click on "Business Resources" and then click on the "Pricing Guide" paying close attention to the "Licensing Guide" section.


----------

